# [By Demand] May 2005 DVD



## Raaabo (Mar 27, 2005)

you know the drill.... start demanding!


----------



## swatkat (Mar 27, 2005)

F-Secure AntiVirus
*www.f-secure.com/

MicroWorld AntiVirus ToolKit Free
*www.mwti.net/antivirus/free_utilities.asp

AutoPatcher XP March 2005


----------



## QuickFire (Mar 27, 2005)

SUSE Linux 9.3 Professional
Half Life 2 Demo


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 27, 2005)

Rise of nations thrones and patriots


----------



## dr.death (Mar 27, 2005)

some software for mobile phones and software to read dvd on cd rom


----------



## [lokesh] (Mar 27, 2005)

Plz plz ...atleast this time....
* Digit Software Archive*

*Firefox 1.02
Ares
A good partition manager
Half life 2 Mods*

And please don't forget to include *Winamp 5.08*



> software to read dvd on cd rom


I bet that is impossible


----------



## vysakh (Mar 27, 2005)

autopatcher XP march edition
Dr. DivX


----------



## debopriyo (Mar 27, 2005)

I want complete Digit Mag & Media Archive this time. Plz include All issues published including May-05 in PDF, & all the softwares provided in the CDs & DVDs with their very short description (including company info, size, version , licence type and function).

U can give out additional DVD to hold this content ,i have no problem if u dn't give the CD this time.


----------



## GNUrag (Mar 27, 2005)

Can You include Ubuntu's DVD edition?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 28, 2005)

Yahoo! Desktop Search latest ..


----------



## It_is_Andrew (Mar 28, 2005)

Please! please include  *R.O.S.E Online* ( *www.roseon.com/ ) 374 mb
I play ragnarok online( got it from digit dvd like many others) & i heard rose is also a beautiful game so eager to play it but ...
I use a dialup cant download it; though i will play it on the money suckin slow dialup, downloadin is impossible.   
So digit dvd is my last hope *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons6/63.gif  to get it  

PS: forget it .. cudnt wait .. downloaded it finnally


----------



## LayZ (Mar 28, 2005)

Dr. DivX & Style XP 3.02 Male And Female


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 28, 2005)

A good free software (for Win & Lin) for playing chess by email


----------



## medigit (Mar 28, 2005)

PLZZZZZZZZZZZZ GIVE   AMERICAN ARMY 2


----------



## aadipa (Mar 28, 2005)

J2SE SDK

J2ME SDKs from Sun, Nokia, Sony, Motorola, Samsung

Sun One Studio 6 Mobility Edition..


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 28, 2005)

I would really Appericiate if a Multimedia Kit is Included

1)Vedio Conversion S/w like Dr. DivX(High priority)

2) Simple Audio Mixing Tools(low priority)

3)Codec Packs like K-Lite

4)E-books on Vedio Convewrsion!!


----------



## sreevirus (Mar 29, 2005)

SuSE Linux 9.3 Professional (if released for download)
Avalon and Indigo Preview
Firefox 1.02
Thunderbird 1.02
TechSmith Snagt 7.1.2
Adobe Reader 7 for Linux


----------



## debopriyo (Mar 29, 2005)

I want the lattest stable Squid Proxy Server RPM & DEB packages with a complete configuration guide for HTTP Accelerating & Proxy Cache management.


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ground control 2 demo


----------



## vignesh (Mar 29, 2005)

I want slax 5 live cd


----------



## vignesh (Mar 29, 2005)

I want slax 5 live cd or Suse 9.3


----------



## demoninside (Mar 30, 2005)

can u include ubuntu DVD edition


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 30, 2005)

Ubuntu's DVD Edition sounds nice 
A Digit Archive


----------



## LayZ (Mar 30, 2005)

Well all sorts of latest drivers are included with digit but never the Intel drivers,please look into I would like the AGP as well as chipset drivers to be included!


----------



## kaysquare (Mar 30, 2005)

suse 9.3 pro
suse 9.3 pro
suse 9.3 pro
suse 9.3 pro
suse 9.3 pro


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

windows xp sp2 sdk please .

its is so big download so i cnt download it with dialup


----------



## casanova (Mar 30, 2005)

Registry tweaks (Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz)
More wallpapers
Flirt Up Your Life (Plzzzzzzzzzzzz)
Digit archive
IQ tests


----------



## eBast (Mar 30, 2005)

*Linspire Five-0*

OR 

*CentOS 4.0*


----------



## roshbinarc (Mar 30, 2005)

Digit archive is the most essential thing


----------



## desertwind (Mar 31, 2005)

Americas Army 2 Linux version


----------



## prateekgoel123 (Mar 31, 2005)

*Digit By Demand for MAY*

 Please give me EXPLORE FX
*and Trailer of ALIEN Vs PREDATOR*


----------



## Ashis (Mar 31, 2005)

The best Audio & Vedio CoDec


----------



## kunwar (Mar 31, 2005)

*star wars:battlefront" pleaseeeeeeeeeee*



			
				medigit said:
			
		

> PLZZZZZZZZZZZZ GIVE   AMERICAN ARMY 2



when did americas army 2 came?   

i am sure it will have 90% online missions!


kunwar


----------



## kunwar (Mar 31, 2005)

*just tell me what the hell is "linux"*



			
				desertwind said:
			
		

> Americas Army 2 Linux version



see there is no name of linux in my city 
gurgaon!


----------



## kunwar (Mar 31, 2005)

*ya u r ABSOLUTELY right? it will be very,very useful.*



			
				aadipa said:
			
		

> J2SE SDK
> 
> J2ME SDKs from Sun, Nokia, Sony, Motorola, Samsung
> 
> Sun One Studio 6 Mobility Edition..




itwill be great idea.
also, any tool 4 compressing songs 2 a very tiny size 4 our cellphones.?


----------



## just_amit (Mar 31, 2005)

give me softs for linux.
real player 10 for example.i've downloaded the version but it doesn't run in mandrake 10.1.
emulators for playing games like NFS on linux would be welcome.try to increase the number of softs for linux.they are  in huge demand man.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Mar 31, 2005)

Skins for XMMS and WinAmp and WMP...
Coz you guys seem to find skins gone unnoticed by me..  

 Also lotsa cute free games from *www.free-windows-games.com/downloadgames.php

 Commandos 3 Demo...  plz plz..

 Some MP3s of film songs (if not illegal)...

And whatever everyone feels


----------



## nedun_cheran (Mar 31, 2005)

I too follow  our pal "debopriyo", cause I will be fishing in Tezpur without any faster internet, but fatter internet. Please do make a complete archieve of all past digit magazines. And you have to do something with the army postal service people. They wont accept any concessional subscription.


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 31, 2005)

The e-books on Physics were simply superb especially for an entrance aspirant like me!
Give some e-books on mathematics and English Grammar. Not to forget! I have learnt a lot about grammar in this forum!


----------



## hard_rock (Apr 1, 2005)

I think along with updates of Popular Antiviruses.....u should also give LATEST STINGER(from mcafee) a standalone scanner.It is very helpful if XP refuses to install an AV after virus attack.So make it as a essential software in every month's DVD/CD.
     This month will u plz give:
 StyleXP3.0
 Lots of DSP plugins 4 Winamp
 Firefox extensions.
 Some System tweaking utilities


----------



## ravinder012 (Apr 1, 2005)

casanova said:
			
		

> Flirt Up Your Life (Plzzzzzzzzzzzz)


  we want to see demo digit


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 1, 2005)

suse 9.3 pro, acrobat reader 7 for linux


----------



## geek_rohit (Apr 1, 2005)

First of all
DiGit Archive
Then Railroad Tycoon Demo and Rise of Nations-Thrones and Patriots Demo.


----------



## just_amit (Apr 1, 2005)

GIVE ME HALO 2 DEMO

guys you keep showing us those cool desktops for linux.give us something or tell us how to make our desktops ultracool man.give us themes for KDE man.


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Apr 2, 2005)

First I demand autorun file in the DVD and next some more tools and tutorials on latest softwares and programs and as usual something great on c++. And, games I want them to run on my mid end PC. Morrrrrrrre wallpapers. 8)


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey man, the halo 2 demo has not surfaced earth yet.


----------



## fahad_th (Apr 2, 2005)

spybot latest version  

microsoft certified desktop certification tutrial proviede free to be downloaded by microsoft  on it certification site 

gmailfs  filesystem :roll: 

google tools


----------



## fahad_th (Apr 2, 2005)

Internet explorer 6 sp1 for win all
firefox
yahoo bin


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 3, 2005)

Digit Archive, All Photoshop Tutorials in Tutorials Section in PDF format, Autorun File is a must and this months DVD with autorun file to all


----------



## cheetah (Apr 3, 2005)

Plzzz include:-

*Cheatbook Database 2005-Gamer`s Delight*

Its 19 MB,hard 2 download on dialup.

Also include some good photoshop tutorials from the forum.I think u promised that thig last month.


----------



## cheetah (Apr 3, 2005)

*Nokia Sybian SDK,Nokia Emulators*


----------



## demoninside (Apr 3, 2005)

can u provide few cool tips on JSP & PHP...
books for wesite designer,
tutorials for logo designing & formating....


----------



## impetus (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry for sounding so harsh - but :

I want Digit to include a DVD which actually works. The april DVD was, well, scrap material. 

*Before buying the latest issue*: Enthusiasm and Interest
*After inserting DVD in the drive*:


----------



## anshul (Apr 3, 2005)

I want good games full versions.Did you understand


----------



## sms_solver (Apr 4, 2005)

I want loads of playable small games (like those once inclued in funzone)


----------



## sanolution (Apr 4, 2005)

i ve beeeeen almost waitin for HALFLIFE 2 demo wat r u people doiin out there such a big game on demo cant u people provide this 



once more 
HALF LIFE 2
suse 9.0 professional   2 GB+
once more 
HALF LIFE 2
suse 9.0 professional   2 GB+
once more 
HALF LIFE 2
suse 9.0 professional   2 GB+once more 
HALF LIFE 2
suse 9.0 professional   2 GB+
once more 
HALF LIFE 2
suse 9.0 professional   2 GB+
once more 
HALF LIFE 2
suse 9.0 professional   2 GB+
once more 
HALF LIFE 2
suse 9.0 professional   2 GB+
once more 
HALF LIFE 2
suse 9.0 professional   2 GB+


----------



## eddie vedder (Apr 4, 2005)

*SUN JAVA DESKTOP*

 *www.sun.com/software/javadesktopsystem/get/index.html


----------



## abhinav (Apr 4, 2005)

MOBILE PHONE STUFF LIKE GAMES SOFTWARES ETC IF U CAN MAKE IT AVAILABLE


----------



## abhinav (Apr 4, 2005)

ALSO ANY FULL GAMES WHICH IS NOT A MULTI PALYER GAMES AGAIN NOT A mULtI PLAYeR gAMe

1.SO SKYPE FOR WINDOWS

2.OD LINUX DISTRIBUTION

3.moRE MOBILE PHONE SOFTWARES

4.ANY moVIE dvD

5.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 4, 2005)

hmm, i would say include these useful for everyone

1) Oxygen Phone manager for Symbian OS Phones
2) Oxygen Phone Manager for Nokia phones
3) SE File manager
4) Samsung file manager or phone manager
5) Mobile Edit 1.95

MUST INCLUDE Quicktime 7 full final version, a must uograde for everyone, features a hell lot of features

a few simple 3gp & mp4 convertors


----------



## yogeshm02 (Apr 5, 2005)

sreevirus said:
			
		

> SuSE Linux 9.3 Professional (if released for download)



That will be *GREAT!!!!!!* 
What about a full DVD version. Give me that and i will forget about my BAD april DVD.


----------



## casanova (Apr 5, 2005)

TweakXP Pro
ULead Photo Express
Nero updates
Microangelo
CheatBook Database
PDFs of the Fast Track Series
A PDF to text converter (Reading in Acrobat is a headache)


----------



## chitta (Apr 5, 2005)

*pllllllz include this !!!!!!*

hi digit !   
m a fan of u since ur 1st issue in june 2001

while u include things on win - lin such as trends , stuffs , freewres , articles .......

wh dont u hav at least reviews of apple products ???  
plz hav them lattest being say preview of OS X 10.4 "tiger" ???

also can u plz include this coool project of German S Benitez on 
" Virtual MAC OS X 10.3 " ???? 

i personally love OS X a lot and pray to god that let me have one apple !  

the link for the project is as below :

*www.virtualmacosx.cjb.net/


----------



## technovice (Apr 5, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> A good free software (for Win & Lin) for playing chess by email



yeah...a good chess game
even offline version would suffice!!
personal wishlist:
easy video spitter latest version
please include the latest Mcafee antivirus DAT's if possible
*Mozilla FF latest version and a compilation of the best extensions for it*
LOTR the game
.....


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 5, 2005)

*VMware* Virtual Machine.
A 34 Mb download from *www.vmware.com/vmwarestore/newstore/download_link.jsp


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 6, 2005)

just_amit said:
			
		

> GIVE ME HALO 2 DEMO
> 
> guys you keep showing us those cool desktops for linux.give us something or tell us how to make our desktops ultracool man.give us themes for KDE man.



Yes!!!

PLease give more themes for KDE ...

Also a whitepaper on theming on Linux

Tnx in advance


----------



## sunnydiv (Apr 6, 2005)

hi,


how about a working one this time


----------



## technovice (Apr 6, 2005)

sunnydiv said:
			
		

> how about a working one this time



rotfl
that was good
i think we can expect that digit won't make that mistake again going by the furore its created on the forum itself

other wishes:
registry mechanic
cd autorun creator
any folder locking s/w (folder lock)
pdfs for hardware maintainence (someone requested a website for it in one of the threads)


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 6, 2005)

*A working edition of the April 2005 DVD and CD would be sufficient with May issue*


----------



## krishnansurya (Apr 6, 2005)

please do add some softwares and games for mobile phones


----------



## symbian (Apr 6, 2005)

Nero Xpresssssssss updatezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## symbian (Apr 6, 2005)

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

April replacement DVD + nero updatzzzzzzzzzz + all nero stufffff if possssssssssibbbbbbbbllllllllleeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## hpotter606 (Apr 6, 2005)

ax3 said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> how abt giving us old SKOAR mag. ke pdf files ...
> 
> ...



That would be amazing 
But not upto their buget


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 7, 2005)

Half Life 2 Demo,Halo 2 Demo and Splinter Cell Chaos thery Demo since it never worked in the last issue. Vacations on so i'm asing game ke upar game!


----------



## funkymonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

How about not including whatever is on CD again on DVD. Its waste of 700MB space to duplicate same stuff on DVD again. Any person who can read DVD can read CD.
Also this would mean 1 more good game demo can be included on DVD.
Also how about including security updates for windows XP SP2.


----------

